

NIST statement on Daylight Saving Time (DST) problem - jloughry
http://www.nist.gov/pml/div688/grp40/wwvb.cfm

======
lutusp
Nice read, interesting. A quote: "A computer is used to automatically tune the
antennas during icy and/or windy conditions. This automatic tuning provides a
dynamic match between the transmitter and the antenna system. The computer
looks for a phase difference between voltage and current at the transmitter.
If one is detected, an error signal is sent to a 3-phase motor in the helix
house that rotates the rotor inside the variometer. This retunes the antenna
and restores the match between the antenna and transmitter."

Remarkably, given the technical meaning of the above, the author managed to
avoid saying "standing wave ratio" even once.

